# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Fotografias del Acueducto Tajo-Segura

## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
Mucho se habla del trasvase Tajo-Segura (Acueducto Tajo-Segura es su nombre originario) pero no tenemos fotografías de esta obra.
Abro este hilo con la idea de que en él se cuelguen imágenes, planos o cualquier documento relativo a su obra y/o explotación, dejando para otros hilos los numerosos comentarios y polémicas que esta infraestructura lleva y llevrá siempre consigo. 
Espero que los que podais conseguir fotografías os animeis a compartirlas.
Un saludo
Antonio
Cartel del antíguo MOPU indicativo de las obras: 
[IMG][/IMG]
Canal del trasvase a la llegada a la entrada del túnel del Talave (Los Anguijes T.M. Albacete), un día sin agua: 
[IMG][/IMG]
Puente de acceso a la pedanía de los Anguijes (T.M. Albacete) y un hito kilométrico que siempre me despista, ya que no me cuadran las distancias:
[IMG][/IMG]
Aforador Parshall previo a la boca del túnel: 
[IMG][/IMG]
Compuertas y rejas a la entrada a la boca del túnel: 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## sergi1907

Muy buenas fotos Antonio :Wink: 

Por lo que se ve tienes un repertorio fotográfico de lujo :Smile: 

Un saludo

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Otras cinco imágenes más:
Cuenco receptor y boca del túnel:
[IMG][/IMG]
Otra más: 
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Y las cinco últimas por esta noche (mañana más...), eso sí, éstas son del mismo lugar pero con el canal a medio gas, miedo debe dar ver la boca del túnel tragándoselo cuando baja hasta arriba: 
Espero que hayan sido de vuestro agrado
Un saludo
Antonio
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## lenos

Preciosas fotos Antonio. Me gustan más las que llevan agua... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

Por cierto, ¿Es muy largo ese túnel? 

Gracias.

----------


## jlois

Muy buenas imágenes como siempre, Antonio, tengo una curiosidad y a lo mejor peco de ingenuo je je je, que a vece me equivoco por no tomarme la molestia de buscar la debida información...pero será imaginación mía o en uno de esos NO-DOs aparecía el caudillísimo encima de una de esas pasarelas sobre el cuenco????...para el caso es igual. 

El agua, sabes  que yo creo que se seguirán buscando nuevas formas de combinar unos caudales con otros y que no pasando demasiado tiempo se tenga que hacer una reforma integral de las políticas de aprovechamiento de las crecidas. Soy ignorante de estas artes pero creo que aplicando la lógica y el sentido de la razón podríamos beneficiarnos de un bien que en absoluto nos pertenece pero que hemos recibido en herencia el saberlo administrar. Bah!!!...a estas horas de la noche no soy capaz de tener un comentario coherente je je je...discúlpame.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> Preciosas fotos Antonio. Me gustan más las que llevan agua....
> 
> Por cierto, ¿Es muy largo ese túnel? 
> 
> Gracias.


Pssssssss....... 32 Kms, más o menos.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> Muy buenas imágenes como siempre, Antonio, tengo una curiosidad y a lo mejor peco de ingenuo je je je, que a vece me equivoco por no tomarme la molestia de buscar la debida información...pero será imaginación mía o en uno de esos NO-DOs aparecía el caudillísimo encima de una de esas pasarelas sobre el cuenco????...para el caso es igual. 
> 
> El agua, sabes  que yo creo que se seguirán buscando nuevas formas de combinar unos caudales con otros y que no pasando demasiado tiempo se tenga que hacer una reforma integral de las políticas de aprovechamiento de las crecidas. Soy ignorante de estas artes pero creo que aplicando la lógica y el sentido de la razón podríamos beneficiarnos de un bien que en absoluto nos pertenece pero que hemos recibido en herencia el saberlo administrar. Bah!!!...a estas horas de la noche no soy capaz de tener un comentario coherente je je je...discúlpame.
> 
> Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.
> 
> Jose Luis.


Jajjaja..... qué bueno José Luis.... muy fino no has estado, jajajaja
¿Cuándo se terminó y puso en marcha el acueducto-trasvase Tajo-Segura?: 1979
¿Cuándo nos "dejó" ese señor que inauguraba tanto?: 1975
¿Seria un doble? ¿O un espejismo tuyo? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jlois

Ostráaaaaaaaaaaaas...je je je, justo cuando dejé el mensaje metí en el buscador lo del trasvase y...menuda metedura je je je...ahora que te digo que entre todo lo que inaugurá aquel individuo algo se parecía a ese cuenco de recogida je je je...por cierto, esa parte se acabó en el 79 pero los primeros proyectos se iniciaron allá por el 33 je je je...

http://hercules.cedex.es/informes/Pl...pitulo_III.pdf

Reitero mis disculpas por la desinformación. Saludos Antonio.

----------


## gomar

Bonita e impresionante obra: Abandonemosla

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
Siguiendo con la serie de fotografias del acueducto Tajo-Segura, esta noche os pongo unas imágenes de la salida del túnel del Talave,en el término municipal de Liétor (Albacete). Unas son con transporte de agua y otras de secano.  (las que hice dentro de canal es de un día sin transporte, evidentemente :Big Grin: ).
Asusta el estar al lado del canal en esa zona, la corriente es espectacular, no me explico cómo no se tiene cerrado, una caida allí es necesariamente mortal.
Espero que os gusten.
Acojona (perdón, asusta) estar dentro: 
[IMG][/IMG]
Aforador parsshar a la salida del túnel conectado al SAIH: 
[IMG][/IMG]
Paso de agua por el aforador:
[IMG][/IMG]
Cuando baja lleno da miedo, os lo digo yo:
[IMG][/IMG]
El canal en este tramo se estrecha dada la pendiente de la zona, imaginaros la velocidad: 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## sergi1907

Hola Antonio. 
Si que debe impresionar. No entiendo que no esté vallado.

Un saludo
Sergi

P.D. No comas mucho pastel, que luego te quejas de los kilos :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

Muy buenas fotos Antonio y la información.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Salut

> Hola Antonio. 
> Si que debe impresionar. No entiendo que no esté vallado.
> 
> Un saludo
> Sergi



No está vallado para que algun que otro loco se dedique a hacer rafting subterráneo  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 


Es broma... quien lo intente acaba muerto, salvo algún que otro tramo.

----------


## Tornero

Fenomenal !

Grandisimo aporte.
Como ya he dicho en mi presentación, no soy aficionado a estas cosass.
Pero ultimamente (2-3 años) me está dando un poco por ir a embalses y sus infrastructuras.
Tienen un "algo" que me gusta.
Precisamente ese tunel me trae loco. LLevo mucho tiempo queriendo ir a verlo en persona. Y creo que este año 2010 iré a verlo.

>Estaré en Murcia de vacaciones y me haré los 380 kms que hay hasta ese punto. Al verlo me entra curiosidad, panico (si te cayeses...), una mezcla de todo...

UN saludo, grandisimas fotos !

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno parece un impresionante canal y tunel pero estaria bien tirarse con una piragua u otra embarcacion por ahí no creeis?, auenque solo sea por la parte descubierta a lo ``rapidos rios del amazonas´´ :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## cantarin

Gracias antonio por estas fotos

Hoy me ha dado por mirar en los foros generales y he visto que habias peusto fotos del acueducto, pos nada aqui estoy viendolas y es una obra de ingenieria muy buena, y como dices da miedo cuando vaya a tope, y por seguridad habría que tener zonas balladas.

Lo que si tenía que haber serían mas acueductos entres otras cuencas, seguramente así habría menos problemas hidricos que actualmente, si se comparte el peso la carga es menor y todos pueden vivir mejor. pero...

----------


## Donan

Fenomenal reportaje Antonio, si señor, las fotos en secano son la leche, las que estan en remojo son mejores aun, asi tenemos la posibilidad de comparar la cantidad de agua que va al ver los dos momentos...

----------


## FEDE

> Lo que si tenía que haber serían mas acueductos entres otras cuencas, seguramente así habría menos problemas hidricos que actualmente, si se comparte el peso la carga es menor y todos pueden vivir mejor. pero...


Totalmente de acuerdo con tú opinión Cantarin.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## jasg555

> Gracias antonio por estas fotos
> 
> Hoy me ha dado por mirar en los foros generales y he visto que habias peusto fotos del acueducto, pos nada aqui estoy viendolas y es una obra de ingenieria muy buena, y como dices da miedo cuando vaya a tope, y por seguridad habría que tener zonas balladas.
> 
> Lo que si tenía que haber serían mas acueductos entres otras cuencas, seguramente así habría menos problemas hidricos que actualmente, si se comparte el peso la carga es menor y todos pueden vivir mejor. pero...


Creo que afortunadamente, a fecha de hoy, Cantarín puede que haya variado un poco su opinión.

 Desde luego, la interconexión de cuencas sería un desastre de tal magnitud que nuestros nietos nos aborrecerían.

 Mucha gente, y yo lo tenemos claro. Y si se me olvida, sólo tengo que levantarme de la cama en mis días de descanso, como el de ayer, y mientras estoy paseando, o pensando en mi terraza, tengo una imagen que me lo recuerda siempre:



Y no se me olvida, no.

----------


## cantarin

> Creo que afortunadamente, a fecha de hoy, Cantarín puede que haya variado un poco su opinión.
> 
>  Desde luego, la interconexión de cuencas sería un desastre de tal magnitud que nuestros nietos nos aborrecerían.
> 
>  Mucha gente, y yo lo tenemos claro. Y si se me olvida, sólo tengo que levantarme de la cama en mis días de descanso, como el de ayer, y mientras estoy paseando, o pensando en mi terraza, tengo una imagen que me lo recuerda siempre:
> 
> 
> 
> Y no se me olvida, no.


Hola jags

Cuando yo hablo de interconexion de cuenca no hablo de trasvases y venga trasvases, ni conexion por conexion. Tiene que ser algo motivado y que no hipoteque ningun rio. No se si has leido en alguno de mis hilos lo que yo propongo como interconexion de cuencas, en ellas no hipotecas ningun rio ya que para derivar el agua tiene que estar como mínimo al 80% si no narajansas de la china, después a donde va el agua, tiene que empezar por hacer un USO RACIONAL DEL AGUA, cosa que en aquella zona dista un buen trecho de hacerlo, por mucho ahorro de agua que tiene el riego por goteo que es de lujo, pero no es la panacea rosada del problema si no se hacen otras cosas que van mas en la reducion del deficit.

A lo que yo me refiero es a ese agua que a parte de hacer su funcion ecológica del rio no se utiliza para otros usos y puede servir para dar abastecimiento a otras zonas que no tienen opciones de recibir tanta agua. Pero prioritario las necesidades de la cuenca y por encima de ello las del rio, cosa que como sabemos no pasa con el Tajo-Segura, si uno sabe lo malo de ese trasvase y lo elimina de raiz y siendo más cucos te aseguras que no se va a trasvasar más de lo que se puede enviar porque es excedente, donde no se pide agua como ahora, no hijo se te envia cuando la hay y si la hay como medida para evitar que no se aproveche para otros usos como el abastecimiento.

Te intentaré por privado enviar el proyecto, si tuviera tu correo electronico sería mas factible porque lo tengo escrito.

¿En la foto que has puesto supongo que hablas de la torre que se ve al fondo sobre la montaña nop?

----------


## jasg555

> Hola jags
> 
> Cuando yo hablo de interconexion de cuenca no hablo de trasvases y venga trasvases, ni conexion por conexion. Tiene que ser algo motivado y que no hipoteque ningun rio. No se si has leido en alguno de mis hilos lo que yo propongo como interconexion de cuencas, en ellas no hipotecas ningun rio ya que para derivar el agua tiene que estar como mínimo al 80% si no narajansas de la china, después a donde va el agua, tiene que empezar por hacer un USO RACIONAL DEL AGUA, cosa que en aquella zona dista un buen trecho de hacerlo, por mucho ahorro de agua que tiene el riego por goteo que es de lujo, pero no es la panacea rosada del problema si no se hacen otras cosas que van mas en la reducion del deficit.
> 
> A lo que yo me refiero es a ese agua que a parte de hacer su funcion ecológica del rio no se utiliza para otros usos y puede servir para dar abastecimiento a otras zonas que no tienen opciones de recibir tanta agua. Pero prioritario las necesidades de la cuenca y por encima de ello las del rio, cosa que como sabemos no pasa con el Tajo-Segura, si uno sabe lo malo de ese trasvase y lo elimina de raiz y siendo más cucos te aseguras que no se va a trasvasar más de lo que se puede enviar porque es excedente, donde no se pide agua como ahora, no hijo se te envia cuando la hay y si la hay como medida para evitar que no se aproveche para otros usos como el abastecimiento.
> 
> Te intentaré por privado enviar el proyecto, si tuviera tu correo electronico sería mas factible porque lo tengo escrito.
> 
> ¿En la foto que has puesto supongo que hablas de la torre que se ve al fondo sobre la montaña nop?


 Ya, si ya lo he leído en tus mensajes, aunque las cosas no son tan sencillas.

 La interconexión de cuencas, es una obra de tal magnitud que no se iba el Estado a gastar un pastón enorme, sin contar con ayudas europeas (que no lo ibana permitir), para pasar de vez en cuando un par de Hm3.
Esas obras, cuando se hacen, son para explotarlas al máximo. Y ya lo ves en el trasvase que tenemos a nuestros piés, que incluso mandando toda el agua disponible, no es suficiente.

 Los trasvases crean necesidades que no existían antes, y ya son irrevocables.
Sacar un 20% del recuso de la cuenca cedente es muchísimo, y bastante dañino.

 Una pregunta para todo el mundo interesado en los trasvases:

¿Como es posible, según se afirma, que se cumpla la función ecológica de un río, si una vez detraídas las necesidades de cuenca se detrae otra cantidad para otra cuenca?

 No creeis que es una incongruencia?
No creeis que se denominaría "caudal ecológico" a un miserable chorro  como se vé cláramente en el pobre Tajo.?

 Es que no comtemplas la necearia función de limpieza de las riadas y crecidas?

 Hacer un plan similar, sería condenar definitivamente a los maltrechos ríos españoles.

Efectivamente, la torre es la del trasvase. Y cada mañana de mis días libres la miro para que no se me olvide la barbaridad que supone.

 Te mando el email.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
Allá por el mes de febrero abrí este sub-foro para intentar conseguir documentación, imágenes o cualquier tipo de dato relativo a la construcción de la infraestructura del acueducto Tajo-Segura.
Retomando el espíritu con el cúal se inició el mismo, subo dos fotografías del pozo de construcción del túnel del Talave existente en el término municipal de Alcadozo (Albacete) y que se encuentra completamente abandonado aunque, eso si, cerrado a cal y canto, cosa lógica por el evidente riesgo que suponen estas instalaciones.
Recuerdo ver en mi niñez otro pozo similar en las proximidades de la población de Peñas de San Pedro, a escasos kilómetros de éste, pero creo que se desmanteló.
Ahí está como testigo mudo y oxidado de una de las obras de ingenieria más complejas de la época.
Un saludo
Antonio
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## cantarin

Hola jags

Ciertamente hay que tener un caudal ecológico, no puede ser lo que pasa en el tajo, que en pleno mes de agosto el tajo baje por Trillo por encima de los 10 m3/s y cuando va por Talavera de la Reina, que ya se encuentra con el agua ensuciada del jarama lleve 6 m3/s y algunos momentos menos incluso, aunque la ley dice que a 6, las cosas tienen que cambiar y confiemos que en plan de cuenca ponga los puntos sobre las ies, y quien tiene la capacidad de hacerlo tendrá que hacerlo por el bien nuestro, porque eso luego esta en vigor más de diez años, y son muchos años pasando penalidades.

Con respecto a lo de la interconexion de cuencas, no te puedo rebatir porque no tengo datos cientificos para ello del impacto y de lo que se podría hacer, yo simplemente me baso en lo que hemos visto este año en los embalses grandes de la zona media de los rios que han tenido que soltar agua por seguridad y al final no han conseguido llenarse los embalses, en algunos rios ha habido problemas por desbordamiento. Lo que me refiero es a poder evitar eso, pero es solo una idea que por alturas de presa si puede hacerse, ahora bien los datos científicos no puedo hablar, si no puede ser por los datos científicos yo cierro la boca y listo, yo no me voy a empecinar en nada asi.  ¡¡Si hubiera realizado mi vocacion fustrada de Ingeniero de obras publicas en especialidad en hidrología podria responder!!! jejejejeje, pero la verdad es que no lo hice.

----------


## Salut

Dejemos este hilo para las fotos, por favor!  :Smile:

----------


## ARAGORM

Hola a todos, aquí os pongo unas fotos de la central de elevación de Alhama que está junto al embalse Algeciras.









vista de la central desde arriba


tubos por donde se eleva


salida del agua ya elevada


el agua sigue su curso hacia Totana, Lorca.

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañero

Buenas fotos, un buen camino tiene el agua, y la represa para subir el agua y luego sale como si manara del suelo, jejeje...

¡Que artistas los ingenieros que lo idearon!!!! pero parece que va medio gas, esta vez no va el trasvase a tope, sino que va mas ligero de caudal. Estaría bien ver la diferencia de una foto a todo gas y a medio. un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

[QUOTE=Antonio Callejas;27267]Hola a todos.
Allá por el mes de febrero abrí este sub-foro para intentar conseguir documentación, imágenes o cualquier tipo de dato relativo a la construcción de la infraestructura del acueducto Tajo-Segura.
Retomando el espíritu con el cúal se inició el mismo, subo dos fotografías del pozo de construcción del túnel del Talave existente en el término municipal de Alcadozo (Albacete) y que se encuentra completamente abandonado aunque, eso si, cerrado a cal y canto, cosa lógica por el evidente riesgo que suponen estas instalaciones.
QUOTE]

¿Sabías Antonio que durante la excavación de éste túnel, cuando se llegó a una falla, hubo un corrimiento y se enterró una excavadora?.
Creo que no murió nadie.
Hubo que congelar el terreno para continuar la excavación.
Hubo un retraso de 12 meses en las obras.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

[QUOTE=perdiguera;28499]


> Hola a todos.
> Allá por el mes de febrero abrí este sub-foro para intentar conseguir documentación, imágenes o cualquier tipo de dato relativo a la construcción de la infraestructura del acueducto Tajo-Segura.
> Retomando el espíritu con el cúal se inició el mismo, subo dos fotografías del pozo de construcción del túnel del Talave existente en el término municipal de Alcadozo (Albacete) y que se encuentra completamente abandonado aunque, eso si, cerrado a cal y canto, cosa lógica por el evidente riesgo que suponen estas instalaciones.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ¿Sabías Antonio que durante la excavación de éste túnel, cuando se llegó a una falla, hubo un corrimiento y se enterró una excavadora?.
> Creo que no murió nadie.
> Hubo que congelar el terreno para continuar la excavación.
> Hubo un retraso de 12 meses en las obras.


Hola a todos. Hola Perdiguera.
Esa historia se cuenta y parece ser que es cierta, lo que a mí me han comentado gentes que trabajaron en la construcción del túnel es que finalmente se pudo recuperar la máquina, frente a la versión de que se decidió dejar perder el ingenio.
32 kms de túnel sin la tecnología actual y en unos terrenos muy difíciles se antoja una empresa compleja, sin duda. 
Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Gracias al amigo Antonio Callejas, pude ver el canal Tajo-Segura que no conocia, el agua bajaba a bastante velocidad, aquí os dejo unas fotos.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Aquí os dejo otras cinco fotos de este canal.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Preciosas fotos, Fede, gracias.
Parece que si, el agua baja bastante rapida, como huyendo de alguien con camara :Big Grin: 
¿te imaginas como ira cuando eso vaya a tope?

----------


## FEDE

> Preciosas fotos, Fede, gracias.
> Parece que si, el agua baja bastante rapida, como huyendo de alguien con camara
> ¿te imaginas como ira cuando eso vaya a tope?


Gracias Ben-amar, me lo imagino  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  daba miedo así, a tope como dice el amigo Antonio un resbalón es mortal, por cierto las cadenas que cruzan creo que son por si alguien cae se pueda agarrar a ellas no? a ver si Antonio nos lo puede confirmar.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buenas fotos fede, muchas gracias  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Sí que baja bien por ahí  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :EEK!: 

No se podrán montar por ahí algunas turbinillas para aprovechar esa velocidad??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 




> daba miedo así, a tope como dice el amigo Antonio un resvalón es mortal


Y aun bajando el agua como iba ese día, también puede ser mortal  :Embarrassment: 




> las cadenas que cruzan creo que son por si alguien cae se pueda agarrar a ellas no? haber si Antonio nos lo puede confirmar.


Parece que sí, pero...mejor sería una soga o dos en horizontal de paño a paño, con la soga en horizontal te podrías agarrar mejor que con cadenas en vertical... eso creo  :Embarrassment: 

Cuando baje eso a toda caña, con las cadenas, es difícil agarrarte con fuerza ya que entre la corriente y el peso del cuerpo, la cadena se te espapará de las manos, por eso digo, que un par de sogas en horizontal sería posiblemente mejor ya que la agarras mucho mejor además de que al estar en horizontal podrías incluso meter las piernas y los brazos e intentar enroscarte a ella  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

> Buenas fotos fede, muchas gracias 
> 
> Sí que baja bien por ahí 
> 
> No se podrán montar por ahí algunas turbinillas para aprovechar esa velocidad?? 
> 
> Un saludo


En varios tramos, a lo largo del trasvase,  existen minihidráulicas que aprovechan las caídas para producir algo de energía.

----------


## Donan

Buenisimas fotos si señor, muchas gracias por colgarlas, asi conoceremos los que no hemos estado por alli esa obra hidraulica...

----------


## sergi1907

Muy buenas fotos Fede.

Si que has aprovechado bien las vacaciones :Big Grin: 

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## jasg555

Se ven bastante poco cuidadas las paredes del canal. Parecen no haberse limpiado en mucho tiempo. Se ven macetones de algas e incrustaciones varias.

Deberían estar impolutas para la buena circulación del agua.

----------


## jasg555

Creo que fué el 14 de Agosto cuanto tomé éstas fotos con el móvil.

Corresponden al Trasvase en su tramo según sale de La Bujeda camino ya de Alarcón. En el puente que lo cruza la carretera Albalate- barajas de Melo:








La cadena, dicen que es por si se cae alguien se pueda agarrar antes de entrar en el túnel donde tendría serias dificultades.

 En contra del sentido del agua:

----------


## ARAGORM

Hola a todos, aquí os pongo unas fotos del Canal Tajo-Segura a su paso por Totana.









Continuará

----------


## ARAGORM

Este tramo pasa muy cerca de casa, escasos 200m.









Continuará

----------


## ARAGORM

Seguimos con el reportaje, aquí una de las tomas y balsa reguladora de la Comunidad de Regantes de Totana





Balsa reguladora


Punto y seguido.

----------


## sergi1907

Excelente reportaje Aragorm :Smile: 

Independientemente de la polémica que genera el trasvase, no deja de ser una gran obra hidráulica interesante y de la que se agradece tener fotografías.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Totalmente de acuerdo con Sergi... y la verdad es la obra tuvo que ser espectacular... y el dinero y puestos de trabajo que ha dado la misma... y sigue dando en la zona!!! Un saludo y muchas gracias.

----------


## ARAGORM

Gracias sergi y reege, la verdad que si fue una obra espectacular, por lo que recuerdo de cuando se hizo, sobre todo al hacer las columnas de los puentes que voy a poner a continuación.

Aquí el canal se adentra en un terreno bastante accidentado


Entrada a un túnel que tiene 1 km. aproximadamente


Salida del túnel tras salvar la rambla de Lébor a través de un puente


El puente de Lébor




Punto y seguido.

----------


## perdiguera

> Gracias sergi y reege, la verdad que si fue una obra espectacular, por lo que recuerdo de cuando se hizo, sobre todo al hacer las columnas de los puentes que voy a poner a continuación.
> 
> 
> Salida del túnel tras salvar la rambla de Lébor a través de un puente
> 
> 
> 
> Punto y seguido.


Yo sí que me acuerdo de cuando se hizo, pues trabajé en el tramo Impulsión de Ojós al embalse del Mayés.
Acabamos en el año 1.979 y me lo pasé en grande.
He seleccionado la foto de la salida del túnel, porque si os fijáis en las anteriores se ve que el canal tiene una sección hemihexagonal y los túneles tienen una sección circular. Menudo trabajo nos daban las zonas de cambio de sección para replantear los encofrados, que eran los únicos que no eran deslizantes. Los carpinteros los aborrecían y los encofradores más.
Un saludo y gracias por las fotos paisano.

----------


## ARAGORM

> Un saludo y gracias por las fotos paisano.


No hay de que paisano :Wink: 

Y aquí la última tanda de fotos















Salida de este puente


Otra toma de las que hay


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Donan

> Excelente reportaje Aragorm
> 
> Independientemente de la polémica que genera el trasvase, no deja de ser una gran obra hidráulica interesante y de la que se agradece tener fotografías.
> 
> Un saludo


Totalmente de acuerdo.

----------


## Salut

Ciertamente, una obra espectacular... buenas fotos  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Una grandiosa obra, genere lo que genere en cada uno.
Muy buenas tandas de fotos que nos lo enseña a los que no lo conocemos como vosotros.
Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

Hola Luis  :Smile: 

Muy buenas todas las fotos y espectaculares como han dicho, seguro que como dice Perdiguera esos cambios de sección darían más de un dolor de cabeza a los encofradores  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  muchas gracias por el reportaje  :Wink: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------

